# I bought the Jet wet grinder yesterday a review



## Pipes (Apr 5, 2007)

OK I spent the bucks and bought the whole package . The Woodcraft near me gave me the 10% off and the free extras cover and base . I bought the Jet fingernail jig BIG mistake it went back for the much much better Tormek jig . I also bought the Tormek skew jig . I tried both machines at the store .The Tormek and the Jet . The jet wins hands down IMO the VS a BIG +
I will say one thing Tormeks Jigs for the skew and toenail are fantastic the piece a crap IMO that jet makes for a toenail jig is a waste a money . The Tomek jig for  it works and is made a TON better and much easier to use so back went the JET jig . Jet does not make a skew jig and say in the DVD to free hand kina with the flat tool rest . The tormek is made to control a skew and WORKS ..

IMO now the free base they give you with the jet makes the machine sit to HI up for comfortable sharpening ..So it a just go off to E Bay or on a shelf never to be used . The free cover is nice thou ..

Now this is JUST IMO now but all the guys at Woodcraft agree Jet is a beter machine only because of the VS and the torque knob..  BUT  Tormeks jigs are far supeior to Jets . Atleast for the skew and the toenail .Thou not cheap .. The Jet diamond wheel dresser and flat tool rest a do fine from jet . I also by looks alone think the Jet scissor shapener and long and short knife jigs a do fine from Jet . But I most likely when adding Jigs a just spend the little extra on the Tormek jigs there just better designed IMO ...Also I highly recomend you BUY the Tormek book it has so much more info in it than the Jet DVD that I felt was lacking in stuf you really need to know . Between Tormeks book and Tormeks web site videos on each jig   you can figure anything out ..IMO YOU really need the Tormek book to go with the Jet.. Jet has NO recipes in there package so you don't know things you HAVE to know and DON'T need to guess on . The Tormek book takes the guess work out of a LOT a things  ...

In short Buy the Jet machine Tormeks book and jigs and you got the best of both worlds  IMHO anyway .

With jigs and all with the Jet on sale at $279.00 and all the jigs 10% off I bought tormek jigs after taking back the Jet jigs and buying all Tormek jigs I spent about $550.00 but I bought 5 Jigs  including the the diamond wheel dresser and flat tool rest and the smaller leather wheel add on  ..

Expensive maybe . But I can now put a razor edge on my tools and NOT burn them up or wear them down like on a regular grinder at 1800  RPM I was using the sytem made in Canada on a slow soeed grinder .. cheaper BUT not near  as good as a wet sharpener ..IF yu can afford the wet  sharpener BUY it .. It a last a life time and save your expensive tools . And nothing beats sharp tools ..

I hope you guys understand my ramble ! 

pipes

PS don't think you can just buy the machine package at $279.00 and do your tools YOU need a few extras atleat . IMO and the book I am speaking of above can be down loaded for free but it BIG at Tormeks site or Woodcrfat sells it in Hard cover for $20.00 title is 

Torgny Jansson authur

Water cooled grinding aand sharpening of edge tools 
edition 9.2

also know as the Tormek handbook ..


----------



## Tanner (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice write up Guy.  I also have the Jet and love it.[8D]  My eyes are starting to go and with this all you have to do is slip the tool in the jig and get a super sharp edge every time.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 7, 2007)

Being diabetic and having had the eye surgery 3 times on 1 eye 2 times on the other  to stop the bleeding some diabetics get  ..I don't see as well as I use to thou I am lucky I can still see decent :O) thank god ..I keep a close check on my eyes . I also wear protection even my eye glasses are made with safety glass..I really like the Jet . But like in my ramble above found out real quick what I didn't know and still needed to buy .. []

pipes


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2007)

The Tormek was one of my first tools I bought. I also have many of their jigs and the larger tool rest. I absolutely would not be without this sharpener. My tools STAY sharp, are SAFER to use, and I spend far LESS time on finishing since the wood is smoother to begin with. I also get MORE done in less time... 

Go Figure![]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the review Pipes.  I currently use a high speed grinder w/ wolverine jig.  I've been thinking about upgrading to the Jet, so it's nice to hear from someone who owns one.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />Thanks for the review Pipes.  I currently use a high speed grinder w/ wolverine jig.  I've been thinking about upgrading to the Jet, so it's nice to hear from someone who owns one.



I have the Wolverine jig also on a slow speed grinder 1800 rpm  . I am telling ya dude get a wet grinder set up as soon as you can swing it . I would never belived it was so much better . 

pipes


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 20, 2007)

I just received mine yesterday. I reground my gouges and my skews last night. It is not a fast process on the bigger tools to regrind them to the recommended angles, with that being said once you get the jig edge on your tool going back and re honing to razor sharp is fast. Re jigging is just as fast as the wolverine type jigs and way more dependable then the scary sharp method. The wolverine type system limits what you can sharpen. The Jet/Tormek does not. In looking at the system I bought everything for turning tools and the scissors jig. The scissors jig is two parts and the base can be used to sharpen your scrapers instead of buying the tool rest. I can shave my arms with my gouges and my skews. I would have to say that being able to turn with the same edge every time I turn will greatly improve my skills. I will now only have to overcome my shortcomings and not the sharpening short comings as well.  I also bought all tormek jigs for mine.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes I now have the sharpest scissors on the block as well.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 20, 2007)

I cut my hand today on a skew and all my tools a shave the hair off my arm now  []. Nice being able to sharpen dmn near everything []


----------



## LEAP (Apr 20, 2007)

You guys are killing me, I've wanted the jet wet grinder since I first saw it. Just can't justify the $ right now. Now quit gloating before I go and spend the kids college fund.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />You guys are killing me, I've wanted the jet wet grinder since I first saw it. Just can't justify the $ right now. Now quit gloating before I go and spend the kids college fund.



Tell them to go get a loans like the rest of us and go buy it []


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 22, 2007)

Ever have a ribbon of acrylic shooting a foot off the lathe? I donâ€™t even want to make pens, just undulating ribbons or acrylic! I guess pens will become the byproduct of ribbon making. If only they had a jig to fit my brain! Folks who know me wouldnâ€™t be able to say â€œhe isnâ€™t exactly the sharpest tool in the shed!â€ [:0]


----------



## estral (Apr 23, 2007)

A great set of reveiws covering the Jet vs Tormek sharpening systems is on newwoodworker.com.

Try this link:

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/jettormekcomparo.html

FWIW

Uncle Eric


----------

